# 1. Outdoorsommercamp Siegerland-Wittgenstein I Enduro-, CC und Kids Touren



## cambo (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,
hier ein Veranstaltungshinweis aus* Siegerland-Wittgenstein*!

Gute *Enduro*-, *Cross Country* und *Kids on Bike Touren* sowie *Fahrtechnikkurse* von der MTB Schule RockMyTrail gibt es vom 31-31. August beim 1. Outdoorsommercamp Siegerland Wittgenstein in Hilchenbach!! Dazu könnt ihr mit Elli Schulte (Weltmeisterin) Slacklinen und abends die Band* Dieselknecht* am *Lagerfeuer *höhren!
Also, heppp.......Infos und Film gibt es hier:


----------

